# Leeds - West Indian / Chapeltown Carnival, anyone know if it's still going?



## free spirit (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if the chappeltown Carnival is still on in Leeds on August Bank Holiday?

I can't seem to find anything on the web about it happening last year, just loads of references to 2005.

need to know for some festival work I'm pitching for in leeds, anyone know the score?

thanks


----------



## bfg (Feb 4, 2007)

Was there last year, and the year before. Took my kids, so if you dont believe me, ask them instead!



Gonna miss it this year, mind


----------



## free spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

cool cheers, thought it would be just could only find stuff about 2005 on the web for some reason


----------



## bfg (Feb 6, 2007)

If its any use last year the weather was bloody awful all day, wouldnt get ,any decent snaps taken


----------



## citygirl (Feb 12, 2007)

i have all the pictures i took from 2006 on my msn spaces...and the weather, was fantastic! 

(pissed it down a bit halfway round with the floats...but it was all good when we got back to the park )

not heard about this year's though


----------

